# Max. Reifenbreite bei RADON Hardtails (2015/2016)



## papaluna (12. Juni 2015)

Hi,

bei meinem RM SLAYER ist die Kettenstrebe gebrochen und nach > 10 Jahren treuer Dienste ist es Zeit es in Rente zu schicken.

Ich interessiere mich im Rahmen der Neubeschaffung  auch wieder für Hardtails.
Leider mußte ich feststellen das Angaben zur max. Reifenbreite meist fehlen, auch bei RADON.
Bei Cube z.B. scheint es 2,25 zoll zu sein, soweit aus der Homepage(Faq zu Frage aus 2010!?)ersichtlich
Und wie schaut es bei RADON Hardtails damit aus?


----------



## mogwai1904 (12. Juni 2015)

Die Reifenbreite liegt bei den meisten XC Hardtails bei 2.25-2.3. Bei meinem Canyon 29er Hardtail sind es 2.3, die schmal ausfallenden Conti Reifen (XK, MK) passen problemlos in 2.4. Breitere Reifen sind am Hardtail auch Unsinn, wenn ich Gripp will, nutze ich ein entsprechendes Profil. Ich fahre mittlerweile den Trail King in 2.2 als Allround Reifen, den kann ich wärmstens empfehlen, wenn nicht nur Radwege gefahren werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubik (12. Juni 2015)

Oder eben die so oft empfohlene Kombi, welche ich ebenfalls fahre.
Vorne den X-King und Hinten den Raceking.
Ich verwende die Racesport Variante und kann diese nur empfehlen.


----------



## punki69 (12. Juni 2015)

fahre ein zr-race 2010 und es passen hans dampf 2,35 und rocket ron 2,4 rein.....


----------



## ghostmuc (13. Juni 2015)

2,35 Nobby Nic und 2.4 Mountain King auch kein Problem beim 2014er ZR Race


----------



## papaluna (15. Juni 2015)

Danke für euere Antworten.

Ich habe auch mal  bei RADON nachgefragt und demnach sollen es 2,3 Zoll sein.


----------



## Jaerrit (26. Oktober 2015)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> 2,35 Nobby Nic und 2.4 Mountain King auch kein Problem beim 2014er ZR Race


Sag mal, auf welchen Felgen fährst Du die angesprochenen Reifen? Bzw. reicht mir auch die Angabe der Maulweite 
Danke Dir!


----------



## ghostmuc (3. November 2015)

DT Swiss M Spline 1900

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------

